# Outlook 2003 not Saving Emails to Draft folder



## dataexpress (Jul 9, 2008)

Hi Everyone hope you can help. We migrated a server and 8 computers from server 2000 to 2003 sbs. All computers we ok except one. The only issue there is that when typing an email and saving it to drafts the email does not go into the draft folder, it says its saved but there is no email in the drafts folder. Has anyone encountered this before and is there a fix?


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

Have you checked to see that there is no filter applied on that folder? Are you running it as an exchange client or are you running is as pop3 with it's own .pst file? If you're running it as a pop3 client, then I'd try running scanpst.exe on the .pst file to see if there is anything wrong with it.


----------



## fred6676 (Nov 7, 2008)

I'm seeing exactly the same problem.

WinXP, Outlook 2003, Exchange server. I've done the obvious things like checking that autosave is enabled. If I use the web interface (OWA) then drafts are saved to my drafts folder, but with outlook they just disappear into the void.


----------

